# Shallow Reds in the Sound- 7/2



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Decided to go chase some reds this afternoon, and the bite was excellent at low tide. Got in the water and fishing by 3, and it was HOT, but the bites started right away in predictable locations. Caught most of the fish in 2-3', slightly deeper than what was around it. Fished grass lines and potholes, and fish came out of both sand and grass. Covered some water quickly, and caught 12 slots from 21-25". Only threw the Xrap, working it very quickly, and the fish were hammering it. A few bit within 10' of me when cranking in for another cast! Several fish inhaled the jerkbait, and I was able to release all but one unharmed. Kept the biggest fish for the grill, since I couldn't get the lure back (Don't forget your pliers :whistling: ) Left around 6 to a very low tide. Haven't seen it that low in a while. Here's a few pics:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Heck of an afternoon outing !


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done Jeff! Great pics also..


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Any pause, jerk, or just a steady retrieve ?


----------



## Merlin2001 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice report!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've been seeing them around the dock too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There it is!!!! Well done Jeff... finding a high concentration of reds is a diamond in the ruff!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Any pause, jerk, or just a steady retrieve ?


I only pause to give myself a break:yes: The fish want it moving fast. Always make sure the lure is running straight. Rod tip up keeps it from diving to deep and just keep ripping it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> There it is!!!! Well done Jeff... finding a high concentration of reds is a diamond in the ruff!!!


Thanks Josh. They are out there and hopefully the bite will keep getting better as it warms. The schools have dispersed but there's still some pairs swimming around. Need someone there to catch the followers.....


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work! I've been on the verge or ordering some Xraps, this post helped LOL.
Which XRap were you using? There's a million of them, colors ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Badbagger said:


> Nice work! I've been on the verge or ordering some Xraps, this post helped LOL.
> Which XRap were you using? There's a million of them, colors ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The model I use is the Xrap 08 in Olive Shad. It's a small lure(3", 1/4oz)but casts well on a light rod with light braid. It will catch pretty much everything that swims in the sound and works very well in the summer. The erratic action definitely gets their attention.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

Way to put a hurting on them reds.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tonto FAC said:


> Way to put a hurting on them reds.


Thanks, the bite is great right now!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job man!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice Catch!!!!! We went out the other night and caught a few reds and some specks. Only a few were in slot. But we were fishing escambia bay.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw you out last year working a lure... as I peddled over to chat I thought, there's no way he'll catch one cranking that fast - WHAM! Nice red on... You opened my mind man haha

The tides have been really low each of my last few trips out... like winter tides. I've also been finding that most of the reds really shallow this year - been fun to sight fish for them.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Curtisimo81 said:


> Nice Catch!!!!! We went out the other night and caught a few reds and some specks. Only a few were in slot. But we were fishing escambia bay.


Thanks! Sounds like I need to make a trip up there, been a while :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

MixMasterMike said:


> Saw you out last year working a lure... as I peddled over to chat I thought, there's no way he'll catch one cranking that fast - WHAM! Nice red on... You opened my mind man haha
> 
> The tides have been really low each of my last few trips out... like winter tides. I've also been finding that most of the reds really shallow this year - been fun to sight fish for them.


That's funny, and I definitely remember that! I know a few people that didn't have any confidence in that retrieve, until they tried it and quickly caught a few fish. That technique works great, and is a good way to cover water fast. The strikes are very aggressive, and you better be holding on! It amazes me they are even able to catch it, much less inhale it. Gonna have to start doing some sight fishing soon, haven't done that much this year, and sounds like I need to. Hopefully I can get out there when there is actually some water up there.


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

Dick's Sporting Goods had X-Rap's (08) today.....Buy one, get one half price!


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> That's funny, and I definitely remember that! I know a few people that didn't have any confidence in that retrieve, until they tried it and quickly caught a few fish. That technique works great, and is a good way to cover water fast. The strikes are very aggressive, and you better be holding on! It amazes me they are even able to catch it, much less inhale it. Gonna have to start doing some sight fishing soon, haven't done that much this year, and sounds like I need to. Hopefully I can get out there when there is actually some water up there.


Thanks for sharing the pointers and excellent catch, I thought catching a single slot red was a good day! Gonna look for one of these at Wally tonight for my trip in he morning


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried Big Sabine Point? looks fishy from google maps as I sit here at work counting down the days until I move back to the promise land.


----------

